# Meyers E60 Top Cover



## 1976 Ranger (Nov 13, 2003)

This is the second time in two years. The top cover and seal assembly has cracked on me. Fluid is changed annually. I have never found ice in fluid. Has anybody had this problem before? Fluid is always full. Both times its happened its been after a heavy plow. Any help is appreciated.
David


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

There is a thread in this forum just recently under what happened and is it fixabel?. I have never had that happen before to me. Sounds like it may be a pressure issue.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

check pump pressure and make certain it is at 2500psi. It is more than likely up around 3000psi.
Lon


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes this is a common problem with the E-60 people have the presure to high the top cap cant take it. People often do this stacking and hit the up switch there is no weight on the lift ram so it shoots up and starts to crack the tor cap.


----------

